# Cisco Valet Router......gigabit?



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm in the market for a good gigabit router and this cisco valet wireless router got an excellent rating on consumer reports. But just wondering does anyone know if this is a Gigabit router? Cant seem to find any details about that anywhere:

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-M20-Cisco-Valet-Wireless-Router/dp/tech-data/B003B4AVSS/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

gregftlaud said:


> I'm in the market for a good gigabit router and this cisco valet wireless router got an excellent rating on consumer reports. But just wondering does anyone know if this is a Gigabit router? Cant seem to find any details about that anywhere:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-M20-Cisco-Valet-Wireless-Router/dp/tech-data/B003B4AVSS/ref=de_a_smtd


I looked this one up on another site and it showed that it was indeed gigabit on the LAN as well as WAN side.

I personally use the Linksys E2000. It has gigabit on all ports as well and can save you a little bit of money over the one you have above. It has performed very well over the first 6 months I've had it.

I semi wished I had gotten the E3000 just because it has a usb port you can plug an external HD into and use as network based storage. Maybe next time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

futurerebeldr said:


> I looked this one up on another site and it showed that it was indeed gigabit on the LAN as well as WAN side.
> 
> I personally use the Linksys E2000. It has gigabit on all ports as well and can save you a little bit of money over the one you have above. It has performed very well over the first 6 months I've had it.
> 
> *I semi wished I had gotten the E3000 just because it has a usb port you can plug an external HD into and use as network based storage. Maybe next time*.


It's slow as Hell. I will be swapping out my HDD connected to my WRT610N for a NAS drive. As is it's almost unusable.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for saving me the hassel and the extra $$$ hilmar. Another reason why I love this site.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

The linksys E2000 how good does it work with directv apps....connecting to network service? Pretty seemless or do u have to do port forwarding like i do with my current netgear


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

Greg,

I don't have to do any port forwarding with my E2000 for tvapps to work. The only port forwarding I'm doing at all is for the Xbox Live connection.

I had all kinds of trouble with tvapps working when I was using an AT&T DSL and their dsl/wireless router. Once I switched over to a cable modem and this E2000, everything came right up without any trouble. All I did was set static IP's on my units.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> The linksys E2000 how good does it work with directv apps....connecting to network service? Pretty seemless or do u have to do port forwarding like i do with my current netgear


Works great, right out of the box.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool.....btw how do u log in to that particular router's config page? I know for netgear routers u can either just type in routerlogin.net or 192.168.1.1.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

gregftlaud said:


> Cool.....btw how do u log in to that particular router's config page? I know for netgear routers u can either just type in routerlogin.net or 192.168.1.1.


The default is 192.168.1.1. If you change it then obviously it will be different.

One thing I always tell me to do if they aren't sure is to plug a computer into it and see what the default gateway IP is on your computer. That will always be the address to use to connect to the admin page. (Unless you are really technical and change the port, etc. lol)

The great thing is most home networks are simple and if you forget, you can always just reset the router and start over.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i like to login and configure my routers myself i hate those cd setup wizards that come with them. I mean personally once u have configured one router manually it's pretty much the same for all other routers..........except for the style and layout of the config pages of the different brands of course.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Unless you are a CCNA and are using the router for business as well as personal, I would avoid the Cisco stuff and use Linksys (which is owned by Cisco, but uses a much friendlier interface). Cisco command line is a PITA and is almost always more complex then is needed in a home environment.

That being said, I use a Cisco Catalyst 3750 48 port PoE switch for my whole house. Overkill, I know, but it was free to me and I can control what happens on each port and see in realtime the traffic going over the switch. It also powers the IP cameras around the house without the need to run 12vdc to each location. 

However, I am using an old Linksys WRT54g that is about 8 years old for my router and haven't needed anything more complex. I used a Cisco PIX 501 for a while, but it was far too complex and needed a lot more babysitting than I cared for at home. When I get home, I no longer want to be a Systems Admin, I just want my stuff to work!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i'm gonna go with the E2000


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

"Wisegoat" said:


> Unless you are a CCNA and are using the router for business as well as personal, I would avoid the Cisco stuff and use Linksys (which is owned by Cisco, but uses a much friendlier interface). Cisco command line is a PITA and is almost always more complex then is needed in a home environment.
> 
> That being said, I use a Cisco Catalyst 3750 48 port PoE switch for my whole house. Overkill, I know, but it was free to me and I can control what happens on each port and see in realtime the traffic going over the switch. It also powers the IP cameras around the house without the need to run 12vdc to each location.
> 
> However, I am using an old Linksys WRT54g that is about 8 years old for my router and haven't needed anything more complex. I used a Cisco PIX 501 for a while, but it was far too complex and needed a lot more babysitting than I cared for at home. When I get home, I no longer want to be a Systems Admin, I just want my stuff to work!


Amen to the part about not wanting to be a sys admin when u get home. I'm the same way about being a network admin.

Greg, I think you will be happy with the E2000.


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

Most of those Broadcom based Chipset routers will function even better, if you replace the stock firmware. I have found this to be particularly true with Linksys. Their Stock Firmware is crap and really slows down the router. I suggest upgrading compatible routers to DD-WRT. It offers a whole lot more control over the router, and you can make it do a lot more. Check their site at www. dd-wrt. com in the router database for more information. My Linksys WRT160NL screams now that DD-WRT is on it, and it adds lots of great features.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I may be wrong but I don't think you can DDWRT the Valet series. I have the WRT310N and if it goes I will be at a loss as to what to replace it with. I like the form factor and the hardware seems good, but for some reason the stock firmware did not give me the range I needed.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

fyrfyter said:


> Most of those Broadcom based Chipset routers will function even better, if you replace the stock firmware. I have found this to be particularly true with Linksys. Their Stock Firmware is crap and really slows down the router. I suggest upgrading compatible routers to DD-WRT. It offers a whole lot more control over the router, and you can make it do a lot more. Check their site at www. dd-wrt. com in the router database for more information. My Linksys WRT160NL screams now that DD-WRT is on it, and it adds lots of great features.


Slows down the router? Can you elaborate? I've used dd-wrt before, and not noticed router performance to be any different (even when pushing massive amounts of data between local nodes).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For a few dollars more, I'd get the E3000. While the 2000 is dual band - it's NOT simultaneous. The 3000 is and I typically set up G (and B if needed) on the 2.4 and N on the 5ghz band.

And of course, use dd-wrt!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

futurerebeldr said:


> Slows down the router? Can you elaborate? I've used dd-wrt before, and not noticed router performance to be any different (even when pushing massive amounts of data between local nodes).


One thing you might find is that while a router is rated for a certain speed (especially N routers), with the Linksys firmware, you won't seem to come close to the top speed it is rated for. With DD-WRT, you will usually do a lot better.

For example, on my Linksys WRT160N, which is technically rated at 300/Mbps, I had a laptop with a N-PC card in it that was rated at 150/Mbps. I was connecting in the 70-80/Mbps range before I put DD-WRT on it. Since then I am now getting 130/Mbps.

- Merg


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

The Merg said:


> One thing you might find is that while a router is rated for a certain speed (especially N routers), with the Linksys firmware, you won't seem to come close to the top speed it is rated for. With DD-WRT, you will usually do a lot better.
> 
> For example, on my Linksys WRT160N, which is technically rated at 300/Mbps, I had a laptop with a N-PC card in it that was rated at 150/Mbps. I was connecting in the 70-80/Mbps range before I put DD-WRT on it. Since then I am now getting 130/Mbps.
> 
> - Merg


I have connected at the listed speeds right out of the box with my E2000. My ISP connection is a mere 15 Mbps, so connecting to my wireless router faster than 54Mbps (G speeds) is pointless anyway. I know there are some with FIOS out there that have a much greater connection, but truly how many ppl have a connection faster than say 20-30 Mbps on average. Most people don't use their home router for local node to node file transfers, but internet downloads only where the wireless connection speed is basically a mute point.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> Unless you are a CCNA and are using the router for business as well as personal, I would avoid the Cisco stuff and use Linksys (which is owned by Cisco, but uses a much friendlier interface). Cisco command line is a PITA and is almost always more complex then is needed in a home environment.!


Cisco Valet series is not even close to their Enterprise line, no IOS. Its a simple device. It's probably even simpler than some of the standard Linksys stuff. Personally, if something doesn't support DD-WRT, I stay away from it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Cisco Valet line is made for the consumer (read novice) level market (me), but to be frank, my own valet install wasn't all that easy. It is "pretty" though, but takes up too much real estate.


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

futurerebeldr said:


> Slows down the router? Can you elaborate? I've used dd-wrt before, and not noticed router performance to be any different (even when pushing massive amounts of data between local nodes).


I have done the same thing, and had them slow down quite a bit. I guess that could be because my last router was a WRT54GL. I also like to be able to do all the stuff that doesn't come stock on the Linksys firmware. (Dyn DNS, QoS, Power Adjustments, Accesss restrictions, etc.) Unless the Linksys firmware has gotten remarkably better over the past couple of years, I have always upgraded new routers to DD-WRT before even installing them.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

fyrfyter said:


> I have done the same thing, and had them slow down quite a bit. I guess that could be because my last router was a WRT54GL. I also like to be able to do all the stuff that doesn't come stock on the Linksys firmware. (Dyn DNS, QoS, Power Adjustments, Accesss restrictions, etc.) Unless the Linksys firmware has gotten remarkably better over the past couple of years, I have always upgraded new routers to DD-WRT before even installing them.


It's gotten a little better. And by little, you know what I mean lol.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wisegoat said:


> Unless you are a CCNA and are using the router for business as well as personal, I would avoid the Cisco stuff and use Linksys (which is owned by Cisco, but uses a much friendlier interface). Cisco command line is a PITA and is almost always more complex then is needed in a home environment.
> 
> That being said, I use a Cisco Catalyst 3750 48 port PoE switch for my whole house. Overkill, I know, but it was free to me and I can control what happens on each port and see in realtime the traffic going over the switch. It also powers the IP cameras around the house without the need to run 12vdc to each location.
> 
> However, I am using an old Linksys WRT54g that is about 8 years old for my router and haven't needed anything more complex. I used a Cisco PIX 501 for a while, but it was far too complex and needed a lot more babysitting than I cared for at home. When I get home, I no longer want to be a Systems Admin, I just want my stuff to work!


not true, the small business line can be easily handled by someone without the need for a CCNA, the 3750 is a enterprise line product and does require a good knowledge of the IOS, although CCNA is not really needed unless you are consulting or your company requires it.

I just recently got rid of my PIX 501 which unlike you found it to be rock stable and replaced it with the WRVS4000N simply becasue of the 1 gig ports, I have also recommended them friends and they are maintaining them easily throught the GUI interface. The WRVS4000N is no harder to setup then one of the better residential systems

Outside of the router I use enterprise line cisco equipment in my house, 4510 chassis with PPOE cards, Ironport for web filtering and other functions, picked it all up via the internet from 3rd party used suppliers, I do have smartnet on the products also.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I tried out a Linksys E3000, and it was awful. I had trouble with copying large files over ethernet at gigabit speeds. I had trouble with torrents causing the router to hang.

Most of these consumer routers have AWFUL firmware. If you get a consumer router, you need to replace the firmware with DD-WRT if it is available. If it isn't available, get a different router!

I've been using a WRT-54G with Tomato firmware for years, now, and it has never had an issue. But I could make the E3000 or a Netgear WNDR3700 crash within an hour of installing it under similar circumstances.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> I tried out a Linksys E3000, and it was awful. I had trouble with copying large files over ethernet at gigabit speeds. I had trouble with torrents causing the router to hang.
> 
> Most of these consumer routers have AWFUL firmware. If you get a consumer router, you need to replace the firmware with DD-WRT if it is available. If it isn't available, get a different router!
> 
> I've been using a WRT-54G with Tomato firmware for years, now, and it has never had an issue. But I could make the E3000 or a Netgear WNDR3700 crash within an hour of installing it under similar circumstances.


That surprises me on the 3700, I'd always seen that getting good reviews.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

ShapeGSX said:


> But I could make the E3000 or a Netgear WNDR3700 crash within an hour of installing it under similar circumstances.


Was DD-WRT installed in the firmware at the time of the crashes
on these two routers?


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> I tried out a Linksys E3000, and it was awful. I had trouble with copying large files over ethernet at gigabit speeds. I had trouble with torrents causing the router to hang.
> 
> Most of these consumer routers have AWFUL firmware. If you get a consumer router, you need to replace the firmware with DD-WRT if it is available. If it isn't available, get a different router!
> 
> I've been using a WRT-54G with Tomato firmware for years, now, and it has never had an issue. But I could make the E3000 or a Netgear WNDR3700 crash within an hour of installing it under similar circumstances.


I guess my biggest question with all of this is, what specifically were you doing that caused the routers to crash? In addition to Stock firmware or something custom? (i.e., Tomato, DD-WRT, etc.)


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

It was all stock firmware. At the time, there was no aftermarket firmware for either router.

All it took to crash the WNDR3700 was to transfer a large file, say 8GB between two wired computers. Then at the same time, use RDP between two computers on the network. The router couldn't handle it. Eventually the RDP session would fail, the file transfer would slow to a crawl, and even the web GUI was unresponsive.

Don't even bother using the USB port for file sharing. That's asking way too much.

And this was a $170 router at the time!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> It was all stock firmware. At the time, there was no aftermarket firmware for either router.
> 
> All it took to crash the WNDR3700 was to transfer a large file, say 8GB between two wired computers. Then at the same time, use RDP between two computers on the network. The router couldn't handle it. Eventually the RDP session would fail, the file transfer would slow to a crawl, and even the web GUI was unresponsive.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a version 1.0 with the original firmware on it


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

No, I tried 3 different firmware versions, including a beta one that I got directly from tech support. The last one I tried was version WNDR3700-V1.0.4.68. The router had been out for around 9 months at this point. People are STILL having issues with advertised features of that router that simply do not work.


----------

